# "Better" Job or Happy Job??



## Cahir (22 Jun 2004)

*"Better" Job or Happy Job??*

Would you be better off in a job that looks better on paper that you don't really like or a job that's maybe considered not as good but you really enjoy?  

I'm sort of faced with this at the moment and would really be interested in peoples opinions.  I know the first reaction is to say the job that you enjoy but my concern is how it will look for my future career.


----------



## Guest (22 Jun 2004)

*"Better" Job or Happy Job??*

In my opinion no amount of money is compensation enough for a situation that will cause you long term dissatisfaction and all that follows from that for both you  AND others such as your partner, kids, extended family, colleagues etc.


----------



## sueellen (22 Jun 2004)

*Re: Other Factors*

Do other related issues not come into the equation as well such as

1.   Salary
2.  Commuting
3.  Canteen
4.  Other Perks?


----------



## Cahir (22 Jun 2004)

*Re: Other Factors*

Well on paper the "better" job has a better salary but in reality with different allowances they're both more or less the same.  
The happy job is closer to home with working hours that make it less likely for me to be stuck in traffic for hours on end.

The people are way nicer in the happy job than the "better" job.

To be honest I think the happy job is the better one but because the other one is a better salaried job on paper I'm afraid that it looks as though I'm not good enough for the "better" job if I go for the happy job.

I know I'm probably being stupid but even typing this is helping me work things out in my head!


----------



## rainyday (22 Jun 2004)

*Re: Other Factors*

Happy, Happy, Happy - Life is too short. Work is for paying the bills - no more, no less.


----------



## Guest (22 Jun 2004)

*Re: Other Factors*

Cahir, your last post reads quite funny (but definitely not stupid!) unintentionally but I have a feeling that I can empathise quite well with your dilemma and can also appreciate how posting here can help sort things out in your own mind. Obviously only YOU know the answer to your question although it's interesting to see the different views that others will have on it. To me the fact that you seem unsure about the new job and your only argument in favour of it seems to be a negative one (how others might perceive your alleged lack of ambition if you don't go for it?) is telling. Perhaps if you reassess and list what you perceive as the pros and cons, costs and benefits, SWOTs (strengths, weaknesses, opportunities, threats) of each job in as objective and systematic a manner as possible it might help you to reach a conclusion?


----------



## nojob2go2 (22 Jun 2004)

*Happy job*

Cahir

Definitely happy is the answer.

I went the route of the "better" job and am now paying the price.  After having spent months stressed out over various items and not having a good home life as a result I have now decided to resign from the "better job" with no job to go to.

Not a position I wish to be him but life is too short for the crap that an unhappy job can bring.

So stay happy, it is worth more than any salary in the long run.

Soon to be unemployed


----------



## zag (22 Jun 2004)

*Re: Happy job*

I would go for the happy job if it pays the bills and enables you to live in the style to which you are acustomed.

z


----------



## sueellen (23 Jun 2004)

*Re: H A P P Y*

Has to be *H A P P Y*  Life's too short for anything else.  As the song says "Be Happy".

Looks like we've made up your mind for you here but whatever *you* decide hope it works out.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (24 Jun 2004)

*He who dares wins- Delboy.*

The better job I moved to became an unhappy job. The salary and perks were great but I was treated with contempt/disrespect by my bosses, who were also unhappy.
I now no longer work in that job and just have enough money to pay the bills, I am happy again.


----------



## monk (25 Jun 2004)

*Re: He who dares wins- Delboy.*

What if by putting up with the 'better' job for a while it will open up new opportunities in the future that increase your earning potential (which will give you a more comfortable life when you retire) & help you find an ideal job that you enjoy and get well paid for??

There are alot of self-employed people that visit this site, I wonder if they 'enjoyed' the start up process of going out on their own, but would they swap it for the world now??


----------



## delaneyd159 (25 Jun 2004)

*Re: He who dares wins- Delboy.*

I went for the HAPPY job (against my partners wishes - she was 55/45 against the HAPPY job as she thought I would find the drop down in the pace of life depressing).

I much more relaxed, content and happy - my partner now says she finds it easier to live with me, socialise with me and can't believe how happy I am.  I still mock her about her initial reservations!

The facts are I took a direct 5k wage cut (and I was due a wage rise and a bonus when i left, so it was really a 10k drop).  Less perks - have to pay my own VHI etc now.  I don't have one second of regret.  

People do look down on you for taking a wage cut or "working within yourself", but life is for living not working.


----------



## alaskaonline (1 Feb 2011)

Cahir said:


> The people are way nicer in the happy job than the "better" job.



How do you know? You haven't started that job yet?

Also correct me if my impression is wrong here but why did you apply for a "better" job if you are in a "happy job"?


----------



## chook (1 Feb 2011)

Happy job. You only got this one life.


----------



## wbbs (1 Feb 2011)

Happy Job.  Been there done that, have the scars.


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Feb 2011)

Just to point out that sunshinelady seems to have ressuscitated a seven-year-old thread, and delaneyd159 is no longer an active member of AAM.

Probably too happy in his job.


----------



## Caveat (2 Feb 2011)

Happy, always.

Imagine getting up and actually _looking forward_ to going to work !


----------



## Billo (2 Feb 2011)

On the other hand if you take the happy job it may not be fair to your spouse or children as you will be so happy you will be spending less time at home.


----------



## Evelina (3 Feb 2011)

I chose the "better" job over the "happy" job some time ago. Now I'm unhappy and with hardly any prospects of leaving the "better unhappy" job.


----------



## AlbacoreA (3 Feb 2011)

If the happy job doesn't pay the bills, that might put a different slant on it.


----------



## Subtitle (4 Feb 2011)

Cahir, you only have one life. Be good to yourself.
Choose the Happy job and smile EVERY day


----------

